# Cow Co-op in the Suburbs?



## roosteroops (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of a Cow Co-op?  Here is the deal:
I live on 5 acres in the middle of the suburbs in NC. I am a Soccer Mom - Ugh.  Oddly, for where we are - we have a barn with  stalls, 2 paddock, 1 acre of woods, water, lights etc.... (this is all left over from the good 'ole days when this area was all farms - now it is all CVS's and WalMarts....  Anyway, my husband and I have bought raw milk from a lady at the Farmers Market - and it really IS better - we have chickens and goats and so on.  I'd milk the goats - but I hate goat milk. 
My idea is to get about 3 close by families and get a mini cow (Dexter) and we would all take turns milking it and caring for it. Is that nuts? 
I've been a member of 'BackYardChickens'  for years - and then THIS popped up and my mind started working over time! Here sits this great barn unused.....Hmmmmm!?
(I have correct homeowners liability already - and I've checked with my local AG agent.)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

It could work depending on a few factors.

1. Will your manicipal code allow you to have a cow?

2. Are the people your looking at becoming partners with, trustworthy and responsible people. Not only to do the chores but, to help with the expenses. Plus, if your housing the cow can you trust them not to walk off with things that you may have in the barn. 

I know here it is illegal to sell raw milk except to a dairy plant. To get around this people will sell shares in the cow and the milk is then divided up amoungst the owners according to the agreement. However, it's usually one person doing the work. Granted it's also usually a dairy farm that is working this type of agreement and not a couple families in the suburbs. 

It sounds like your place is like my folks place (not the one I grewup on). It's the original farm for the area and it was sold off in lots and built on. They too have a barn and small shed left from the farm days but, can not have livestock.


----------



## roosteroops (Feb 16, 2009)

Luckily, we are on a weird little street that is not officially part of the city - so we can have livestock as long as they are kept 300 yards from any other human dwelling. I am a half mile down a private drive; so few people even know I'm here. And YES! You are right - the families I would do this with would be friends of mine - friend's of my children and so on - no new faces. Also, I see the need for a signed contract to equally distribute the work and expenses. 

 I am wondering if anyone out there has actually had success with this?  

I would love to actually USE my land to sustain myself. I am not at all a hippy type, but there is something satisfying about knowing you can sustain yourself on your land.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

Sustaining the cow on your land? Do you have enough acerage to make hay on? If you have to buy hay, one tip I would like to pass on is see if you can buy the hay right off the field. The farmer usually will be willing to sell for less of the field because they don't have to handle it as much or store it. Thus, if you are able to buy it off the field, it saves you money.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 17, 2009)

My daughter works at Weaver Street Market in Carrboro. Sounds like something she would come up with !!

She'd want an Ayrshire tho.


Actual work for a single cow isn't that much extra.  What I found is that you have to make sure that cow is MILKED 2x EVER DAY and suburbia is usually a busy run-around way of life.

Having said that... our family cow was milked on MY schedule, not hers and I wasn't worried about her milking her max.  I fed her to milk about 50% of capacity. If you havent' milked cows before, it's a bit of a delicate dance and the more people in the mix the more problems you may face.


----------



## roosteroops (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you both. Good stuff to think on..... more than one person doing the milking was what I was hoping was possible  - maybe not.   I see how that could be a problem.  In your experience, can one cow be milked successfully by 3 different people?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

roosteroops said:
			
		

> In your experience, can one cow be milked successfully by 3 different people?


Sure. When I was in high school I worked for the neighbor. There was a total of 6 milkers. A couple were more for washing and feeding new calves but, they did milk when needed.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a good idea.  I don't see anything wrong with it, except if you keep rotating a cow between houses all the moving might stress her out.  If she's remaining in one area, but cared for by different people, then that's fine.

Go for it!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

the cow will left at 1 place.an the people will  come milk it daily.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 18, 2009)

I see.


----------



## kstaven (Feb 23, 2009)

It is actually a modified cowshare you refer to. Email me and I can forward you the website for legalities for your state.


----------



## seabreeze (Mar 15, 2013)

We'd like to gain a small income off our pasture lands by raising cattle for others, sort of a co op.  Someone suggested we raise cattle for others, who pay for the feed*.....we set up the butcher dates, processing and they can pay the butcher, pick up the meat.

I know people raise cattle, offer *sides* of beef for 2.00/lb., 3.00/lb., and then have it processed but is there a way to make money with a co op type of thing? Most people don't want to buy an entire beef, even 1/2, oftentimes, 1/4 and then trying to sell in such small quantities makes it harder. So would it be beneficial to set up a co op type where we raise it for them, they pay us for raising it/feeding if our pastures aren't sufficient enough etc? Hope I am making this clear. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cricket (Mar 17, 2013)

Try looking into CSA (community supported agriculture).  In Vermont, the Department of Agriculture has a website that lists farms.  They seem to be growing in leaps and bounds in this area along with the 'eat local' thing.  Maybe do a FB search of CSA farms in your area to see what they're doing?


----------



## kstaven (Mar 18, 2013)

This is an old thread. Your idea has some very valid roots.


----------

